# EH - 1/25/18



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Day late report............

With the warmer temps coming for the weekend, figured i better get my fix in during the week so skipped work on Thursday. Lots of open water going over Bay Bridge and looking out from the beach towards Kelly's........ but the harbor had 10"+ of beautiful ice. Parked at the kayak ramp and walked to the left until i was out of the pack of 15 or so other shanties. Cut 5 holes in a circle and started jumping around to see if there was any activity. 4 of those 5 holes were complete duds. Other than 1 fish i caught in an odd ball hole (that a seagull ended up flying off with) ALL my fish came from the same hole. Smallest tungsten jig i had with a single maggot caught the majority of fish early on, but a few came on hair jigs and dropper spoons that i worked more aggressive when the bite slowed around mid day. Had to work to get them under me but they were pretty cooperative once they were on the flasher. Caught mostly pumpkinseed with a few bluegill, 2 crappie and 2 perch. Also released several bass. Fun day!

(found a new brew at Herbs when i picked up maggots. Great Lakes Rally Drum Red Ale in 16oz cans.......... never have even seen it before and it was a darn good hoppy ale)


----------



## 1BigIcehole (Nov 19, 2015)

Good fishing!!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Good grade of pumpkinseeds in the pile. Nice fish.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

They were really nice size pumpkinseeds. Never caught and cleaned so many of them at one time in the past. Maybe just this group but they really had no belly meat at all. Nice thick shoulders........ all but cut off the belly as scraps though.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

AtticaFish said:


> They were really nice size pumpkinseeds Never caught and cleaned so many of them at on time in the past. Maybe just this group but they really had no belly meat at all. Nice thick shoulders, all but cut off the belly as scraps though.


That's normal. They are all shoulders. Very solid filet as well.


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

Nice report on the fish and beer, have to give that one a try soon. I tried last weekend fri, sat and sun. I did pretty well Fri and Sat but Sunday was pretty tough. It's pretty interesting out there, I've got 1 spot marked that's pretty amazing bluegill #'s spot with the occasional big bluegill, then 100 ft away is a spot void of everything else except for decent perch that cruise by every 30 minutes. usually only 1 or 2 each half hour woth keeping but man some are pretty decent size. the perch spot has a more of a sandy bottom and lacking of thick weeds, not sure if that's coincidence or not....


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

The good hole I cut I thought at first was loaded with weeds because of the marks on the flasher. Those marks eventually went away though. Must have been a ton of bait fish. Shad marks were swimming through up high at times. I did have 1 hole that was choked with weeds, so I was right on the edge.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Perch have like orange head black jig and small perch sakatas. Ice jigs with wax worms and maggots are the bomb.


----------



## Coryfisch (Jan 3, 2018)

AtticaFish said:


> Day late report............
> 
> With the warmer temps coming for the weekend, figured i better get my fix in during the week so skipped work on Thursday. Lots of open water going over Bay Bridge and looking out from the beach towards Kelly's........ but the harbor had 10"+ of beautiful ice. Parked at the kayak ramp and walked to the left until i was out of the pack of 15 or so other shanties. Cut 5 holes in a circle and started jumping around to see if there was any activity. 4 of those 5 holes were complete duds. Other than 1 fish i caught in an odd ball hole (that a seagull ended up flying off with) ALL my fish came from the same hole. Smallest tungsten jig i had with a single maggot caught the majority of fish early on, but a few came on hair jigs and dropper spoons that i worked more aggressive when the bite slowed around mid day. Had to work to get them under me but they were pretty cooperative once they were on the flasher. Caught mostly pumpkinseed with a few bluegill, 2 crappie and 2 perch. Also released several bass. Fun day!
> 
> ...


Very nice fish! I plan on going out here this weekend with my father. What Dow are you fishing? Wish the best of luck too you!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

The area I fished was about 5.5' deep. A lot of guys talk about sight fishing up there, but it would sure be tough in my opinion. You would have to sit right over top your hole and need a shanty to block the light. The flasher worked great on the outside edge of the weeds.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The trick to sight fishing is cut a hole close but in front of the hole your actually fishing. It works well because the water is so shallow. You can see the jig no probably and can sit back in your chair while doing it. I do sit in an all black shanty with the windows closed. It’s a ton of fun sight fishing.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

That makes more sense than what i had in my head. I was picturing standing over top a hole looking straight down for a couple hours.......... and then not being able to move my neck for 3 days after that! haha


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

Lol, I do the site in tip of hole thing! Maybe I'll try the hole in front of the hole thing..
Sight fishing we with the windows closed is a blast. It' strangely similar yet totally different the watching a trout take a dry fly,


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

fisher person said:


> Nice report on the fish and beer, have to give that one a try soon. I tried last weekend fri, sat and sun. I did pretty well Fri and Sat but Sunday was pretty tough. It's pretty interesting out there, I've got 1 spot marked that's pretty amazing bluegill #'s spot with the occasional big bluegill, then 100 ft away is a spot void of everything else except for decent perch that cruise by every 30 minutes. usually only 1 or 2 each half hour woth keeping but man some are pretty decent size. the perch spot has a more of a sandy bottom and lacking of thick weeds, not sure if that's coincidence or not....


Typically, perch(in a small lake or pond/harbor setting) like a sandy bottom on the edge of weeds but prob everyone knows that!


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

Well add me to that list of folks. I believe


----------



## dfischer (Apr 22, 2015)

Anyone fishing at East Harbor tomorrow? I’ll be there in the morning. Will be by myself so hope I have company. 
.
.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

My Dad said that there was about 15 shanties out there today, I would assume there will be a few out tomorrow. He said they were kind of grouped up in a small area. Good luck!


----------



## dfischer (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## sdkohio (Jul 26, 2008)

EH was slow today. Only about 2 1/2 feet of visibility. Caught 5 BG and 2 bass in about 5 hours.


----------



## sdkohio (Jul 26, 2008)

Ice was good out of the SP but looked like some open water out near the channel toward Bass Haven


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

sdkohio said:


> Ice was good out of the SP but looked like some open water out near the channel toward Bass Haven


The ice is never as good down that way. In 2014 the harbor had 15-18” of ice and it was only 4-6” thick down that way . I tried to see how close to the inlet we could get and it went from real thick to real thin real fast lol.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Even the channel on pyma is a little thin. 4 inches some spots. You gotta have a big set to go out there. Saw people in erie pa way out in the channel. Just asking for trouble


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

Fished 730am till 430pm. Moved a lot, pretty cloudy. I best marking fish toward the open water. Only kept 2 gills and 2 perch.


----------



## OTHO HOLCOMB III (Feb 22, 2016)

Fished out of the state park on 2/10. Please please please do not use the actual ramp as your launch spot . We originally launched from the ramp . Made it out about 300 feet and spudded towards the breakwall area . Got to the breakwall and ice turned to garbage. Sound went through in 3 hits then 2 hits then ... The awful 1 hit ... We turned around and eased out of the ramp to find a better spot to launch. Got on not to far from the ramp . Fished 5' of water with 3' vis. Best colors were orange/green/watermelon moon jigs. Pics of our haul to follow . 
I've only fished EH twice .... Moral of the story is always Spud as 2 people fell in 10 feet from where I turned around.


----------



## OTHO HOLCOMB III (Feb 22, 2016)

Here's our catch. Steady pick all day


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

nice fish report there. Out of kayak area was no problem, I walked all the way to where people generally fish out of boat ramp area to the left. area, 8-10 inches coming from the kayak launch


----------



## hoppy63 (Feb 5, 2011)

fisher person said:


> nice fish report there. Out of kayak area was no problem, I walked all the way to where people generally fish out of boat ramp area to the left. area, 8-10 inches coming from the kayak launch


Any fish?


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

Anyone been up here lately? Any reports? Or ice condition? Might head out there tomorrow afternoon or maybe just hit some marinas. Thanks in advance


----------

